

The Sorry Lives and Confusing Times of Today's Young Men - gyardley
http://www.phillymag.com/articles/the_sorry_lives_and_confusing_times_of_today_s_young_men/

======
cafard
During the 30+ years I have lived in Washington, DC, about every 10 there has
been an article or book about the unsatisfactory nature of Washington men. I
don't say that we/they are not boring, unreliable, etc., etc. But I never got
that feeling that the writers set a standard that we ought to live up to. They
were invariably longer on snark than reflection. And here we have

'Bruno Mars seems to have articulated an entire gender’s worldview in last
summer’s hit “The Lazy Song”:'

As no doubt Bachman-Turner Overdrive did with "Taking Care of Business" or
Madonna with "Material Girl".

~~~
cal5k
For what it's worth, I've noticed that practically every article in this genre
is written by women. Is this really a new phenomenon, or is it perhaps a well-
worn trope that garners attention? The men are all "losers", not worthy of the
attention of achieving women. I think there's a fundamental bias in this line
of reasoning, not to mention the lack of actual evidence to supplement the
string of anecdotes.

------
ShabbyDoo
My father, formerly a union rubber worker in Akron, once noted that, when the
big tire manufacturers stopped paying workers in cash on payday, their wives
were ecstatic. This was because, on payday, a not insignificant fraction of
guys would take their wads of cash and head off to the bar. Or, they would
take out $20 and hand the rest over to their wives, telling them that the
remainder was the amount they had earned. Apparently, it was not until the
1960's that paychecks became the standard in Akron for union laborers at the
Big Three. My dad's view, from having talked to many men working in the
factory, was that the majority of the era's blue collar married men simply
turned their checks over to their wives, asked for a few dollars for
beer/cigarettes, and allowed the women to manage the financial matters of the
household. This is in stark contrast to anecdotes I've read/heard about the
wives of white collar men during the same period who were largely in the dark
about household finances.

Perhaps a significant fraction of men were never terribly ambitious, but they
maintained social acceptability through the ease by which they could earn a
middle-class living as a union factory worker? Their wives seemed content to
"wear the pants" by taking care of financial affairs. Of course, to outsiders,
they likely allowed the man to maintain some sense of dignity by feigning
subservience (my presumption of the era's cultural standards). I'm not
suggesting that factory work was not physically taxing, but jobs were
generally available for anyone who wanted one. My dad recalls collecting
factory job offers from Firestone, Goodyear, and BF Goodrich in a single day.
Some guys who couldn't read or write very well would bring someone with them
to fill out the application forms.

Is it that today's men lack the ambition of those from a generation before, or
has the disappearance of union manufacturing jobs and other for-the-asking
means of maintaining a middle-class lifestyle take away the false floor
keeping men grounded?

------
malandrew
It's the 1950s. There are a hundred jobs. Many women are expected to stay
home, so most jobs go to men. Of those 100 jobs, most are occupied by men.

Fast forward to 2012. Productivity has risen due to technological innovation.
Old jobs eliminated. New jobs created.

Between population growth and productivity gains, let's assume that there are
the same number of jobs per capita for the adult population. Many women are
now working so the adult working population has probably doubled relative to
population growth.

The jobs that pay the bills are now distributed among both men and women and
don't just go to the men by default.

By arguing for equal rights and equal pay, women have also gained equal
expectation to be the breadwinner and to be the pursuer in sexual relations.

Complaints like this are absurd. It's simply a "market" becoming more
efficient.

Women cannot be simultaneously upset about this without also be upset with
equal rights to labor without being contradictory. To do think otherwise it to
want to have your cake and eat it too.

If you are interested in this article, read up about women and part-time work
in the netherlands. Fascinating stuff.

[http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/08/why-do-so-
many-...](http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/08/why-do-so-many-dutch-
women-work-part-time/)

Regarding this article from Philly mag: I 100% agree with John Mayor's
sentiment about porn and women. Porn is oftentimes more satisfactory than sex
with most women. Some women are exceptions, but in my experience many bring
little more than looks to a sexual relationship. Sex with most women is often
more trouble than it is worth because of all the expectations involved,
emotional and financial. I've met women with jobs that still have expectations
that men pay for things.

